# God bless you / May Jesus bless you



## Rebeccaaa

a little confused about that.. 
i've translated on the google :

God bless you : 몸 조심하세요
May God bless you : 하나님은 당신을 축복

the meaning is same, but why the words is different?
confused.. Thank You Before..


----------



## Rance

Former is translated liberally while latter is translated literally.
Hence nuance aren't the same.
Former lacks any religious reference while latter has strong Christian flavor.


----------



## dhchong

Hm.. Maybe It's because of the following reason.

Actually 'God bless you' and 'May God bless you' mean same in most case.
But let's consider the case one sneezes, then you may say 'God bless you'. In that case it can be translated as '몸 조심하세요' which means ' be careful for your health'.
'May God bless you'   clearly is just a greeting. So it can be translated as '하나님의 축복이 있기를'  or '신의 축복이 있기를' or so on.
I think Google is smart enouth to distinguish this kind of subtlety.


----------



## frenglishguy

It's not a good idea to translate English language into Korean language on Google.

As far as I know, The expression "God bless you." is used when someone sneezes. But "May God bless you." is more like, being used more frequently in a more formal situation, I don't know... But, in fact, two of them can be translated into one phrase containing same meaning.


----------

